# Justin Needs to Step Down Now!



## thirteenknots

EVERONE NEEDS TO READ THIS, YES YOU JUSTIN AND BRANDON!


_The most terrifying force of death comes from the hands of* Men who wanted to be left Alone.* They try, so very hard, to mind their own business and provide for themselves and those they love.
They resist every impulse to fight back, knowing the forced and permanent change of life that will come from it. They know that the moment they fight back, their lives as they have lived them, are over.
The moment the Men who wanted to be left alone are forced to fight back, it is a form of suicide. They are literally killing off who they used to be. Which is why, when forced to take up violence,
these Men who wanted to be left alone, fight with unholy vengeance against those who murdered their former lives. They fight with raw hate, and a drive that cannot be fathomed by those who are merely
play-acting at politics and terror. TRUE TERROR will arrive at these people's door, and they will cry, scream, and beg for mercy... but it will fall upon the deaf ears of the Men who just wanted to be left alone."  _

--Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------

